# Primo giorno di scuola



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2019)

In auto fai silenzio.. e lo sento che sei teso, anche se dici di essere tranquillo..


Anzi no .. dopo un po' ammetti, da solo.. e mi dici che sei un po' teso.. e buttar fuori subito è un bel dono.. ma solo se sai di essere al sicuro..


Cosa troverai dopo qualche mese..? Certo, lo studio.. l'impegno, ma anche rincontrare i tuoi compagni di classe, quasi tutti non lo vedi dall'ultimo giorno di scuola


Cosa sarà cambiato?
Ti troverai..? Ti perderai?


So che ti fai queste domande, ma la risposta è là.. in mezzo a loro, e non resta che attraversare..


Ti chiedo se vuoi essere lasciato sotto la scuola.. un ultimo piccolo gesto di riguardo, di vicinanza


Mi dici di no.. che va bene 200 metri prima
Voi arrivare lì sul piazzale da solo, come è giusto che sia, per te


Ti lascio.. ti guardo camminare.. il piazzale è già pieno.. alcuni si parlano altri si abbracciano


Arrivi allo sbocco della via e ti vedo fermarti, e osservare immobile.. interdetto.. davanti a tanti ragazzi come te, come un muro.., forse alcuni conosciuti, altri sconosciuti..


Stai già iniziando a cercare  la tua via.... Per passeggiare in questa nuova esperienza


Ti lascio cosi.. passandoti con l'auto alle spalle, da lontano..


In bocca al lupo, figlio mio...


----------



## Martes (16 Settembre 2019)

Bellissimo


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2019)

momenti fondamentali di vita; fermarsi e metterli a fuoco è importante.
in bocca al lupo skorpio junior


----------

